# Electrical -Smoke. Won't restart (ST125)



## jaygreg (May 31, 2010)

I have a Bolens 3012 G (ST125) with Briggs & Straton engine 404707 type 0117 01, code 86102212. Very light oil leak coming from from of tractor. Noticeable from the front center bolt of the axle. During operation - when engine is hot (half hour into use)- I notice a faint trace of smoke from the front when I stop then back up; very light.

Today, the engine paused as if about to run out of gas twice - right after one
another - then began to smoke from the front. This was not the faint oil smoke I normally see. This was an electrical related smoke that lasted a few minutes. I let the engine cool then tried to start it. No luck. It cranks but doesn't ignite. Engine oil level is fine. Oil is clear. (Oil seal at bottom of engine
just replaced two months ago).

Can someone help point me in the right direction to identify and understand the problem. I have the engine manual, am mechanically inclined, but may choose to have someone else do the work this time to save my aching back.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Maybe just a good inspection of the wiring out front covering, wires that are touching metal, etc. Sounds like a short to ground from a wire that has rubbed the covering off and is shorting the system out. I would check the ignition and kill system first maybe some other members can input some other ideas.


----------



## bolens1704 (Jul 21, 2009)

My ST 125 did a similar "act" last fall, but ended in a full scale fire. Oil had leaked from the crankcase vent cover down onto the shield above the muffler, and when I shut-down the engine, the heat from a lack of air flow started a fire. Luckily, my neighbor saw it and yelled to me. There was enough damage to the plug wires to require replacement, as well as gas lines, air filter, and some gaskets. The worst part of the tear-down was getting all the heat shields and air dams out of the way. I got parts from partstree.com because their site had diagrams of all the Brigs engines. Mine runs too good to get rid of it! Mower blades are the most often needed part.
Good luck.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

CBolens said:


> My ST 125 did a similar "act" last fall, but ended in a full scale fire. Oil had leaked from the crankcase vent cover down onto the shield above the muffler, and when I shut-down the engine, the heat from a lack of air flow started a fire. Luckily, my neighbor saw it and yelled to me. There was enough damage to the plug wires to require replacement, as well as gas lines, air filter, and some gaskets. The worst part of the tear-down was getting all the heat shields and air dams out of the way. I got parts from partstree.com because their site had diagrams of all the Brigs engines. Mine runs too good to get rid of it! Mower blades are the most often needed part.
> Good luck.


I hate those grease fires! Glad you got 'er put out and rebuilt.


----------

